

White House Advisers Tell Obama To Share Airwaves For Broadband - Brajeshwar
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-20/white-house-advisers-tell-obama-to-share-airwaves-for-broadband.html

======
mtgx
Unlicensed or shared space should lead to the biggest innovations, just from
the fact that there will be fewer restrictions from carriers, and we can see
more interoperability between them.

